# Jim Root Strat Pickup Install Nightmare



## JD27 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been wanting to ditch the 81/60 combo in my Jim Root Strat. I've been enjoying the 85 in the bridge on my SZ2020EX. So I decided to pick up a 85x for the bridge and a 89x-r for the neck. Also got an EMG solderless 3 way switch. So should be an easy install right? RIGHT? Wrong! Welcome to the worlds least solderless, solderless installation...

Well let's see for starters, after I got all the solderless kit installed and tried to mount the pickguard it didn't fit. Why? Because the EMG solderless switch doesn't fit the control cavity route when mounted in the pickguard. The pins and cables are too wide to use with the JR Strat. It has a non standard route. So for anyone with a JR Strat, don't go thinking you are going to easily mod the controls if you don't like the single volume and 3 way configuration.

JR Strat body... note the narrow control route.







EMG 3 Way Solderless Switch... note the pins on the board






So I decided fine, I will ditch the solderless install and just go soldered all the way. Can't use any of the solderless pots or switch now, so I ordered a new 25K Push/Pull Pot and reused the stock 3 way switch (the JR Strat has a soldered install from the factory). Only, I have no idea what the wiring colors on an 89 are. Naturally EMG doesn't have wiring diagrams up for those anymore since everything is solderless now. So I email their tech support and tell them what I am looking for. They were awesome and responded within 24hrs. They gave me the wiring translation for the 89 into a push/pull and a basic diagram for the 89/85 with 1 push/pull and 3 way switch.

EMG 89 Wiring and Options.






1 89 1 EMG 1v 3wt






So 1 minor issue, that diagram includes a toggle and I needed a 3 way blade switch. So I grabbed a handy switch translation diagram from Seymour Duncan.






So 3 diagrams later and after cutting all the fancy connectors off of the EMG cables I got them all soldered in. I tested the pickups, volume, and switch operation before installing the pickguard again. Seemed to be good to go, so mount it and notice now the pickups have no signal. Something was shorting the connection when I mounted the pickguard. So after doing some more troubleshooting, I got them finally installed and working. What a pain in the ass this was. I was so frustrated at one point I thought about going with passives, but there isn't a ground installed to even do that. But it works... finally!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 28, 2015)

"Just ignore the mess under the hood" 

HNPD


----------



## JD27 (Mar 28, 2015)

Definitely, I am never removing that pickguard ever again!


----------



## jarledge (Mar 28, 2015)

i really hate the solder-less system. i have done a few emg installs and they look sloppy with all these connectors and pre made wires running everywhere. 

Before you could cut the ends off and use normal 25 k pots, you still can but the sets come with the stupid integrated circuit/pins . 

I am glad you got it working, they can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 28, 2015)

I normally don't mind them so much, but this one was just a nightmare. Definitely didn't see these problems coming. Oh well, they worked out and sound much better than the 81/60 combo.


----------



## chookiecookie (Mar 28, 2015)

Really sexy guitar man. Glad it all worked out for you 

Hnpd


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 29, 2015)

85x, good choice. 

Love that pup.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 29, 2015)

Almost never fails that you'll run into something that doesn't match-up or fit-in quite correctly. 
I'm all for brand uniqueness, but it would be nice if some things were kept more universal.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 29, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> 85x, good choice.
> 
> Love that pup.



The 85X sounds great in this one. I had never tried the 85 as bridge until a few months ago when I switched around the 81/85 set in my SZ2020EX. I like it a lot more than a standard 81. The X series I have tried are solid, I like the 81TWX in my ESP too, much less compressed than the standard 81. 



TRENCHLORD said:


> Almost never fails that you'll run into something that doesn't match-up or fit-in quite correctly.
> I'm all for brand uniqueness, but it would be nice if some things were kept more universal.



Yeah, I have had a few small issues, but this one was just ridiculous.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Apr 6, 2015)

Suddenly dismantling a bomb seems easier..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 6, 2015)

Fender style guitars are the absolute worst for swapping pickups. Anyways, good job getting the pickups finally installed.


----------



## TommyG (Apr 9, 2015)

The guitar looks great....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice - looks great. On the bright side, at least your fender doesn't have those 3 screw pickups - the strat i just got has 'em, if I want to replace the pups it's a pain.


----------



## pylyo (Apr 9, 2015)

Fantastic looking Fender you have there, really digging it.
HNGD

Also, I have been a classic EMG (and actives in general) hater for a decade or more but I got 81 in the bridge on one of my Regiuses I got recently and I couldn't believe my ears, it sounded bloody stellar. For gainy stuff it's just superb, hands down, I am still in honey moon.
Of course it lacks dynamics and all, but the sound, note separation, tightnes yet smoothnes is just amazing! I prefer it to 57 I tryed recently, although it was in different guitar, so might give it another shot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2015)

FYI, if you need non-solderless parts for an EMG install EMG will typically send you the parts for free. I've needed that a couple times.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 9, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> FYI, if you need non-solderless parts for an EMG install EMG will typically send you the parts for free. I've needed that a couple times.



That is good to know, I just grabbed a 25k push/pull of Ebay. That is the first time I had to contact EMG customer support. I will say they were awesome and got back to me very quickly, within 24hrs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 9, 2015)

Apparently people bitch about long shaft pots with EMGs because "they had to pay for them" but I'm pretty sure all they gotta do is call them up for some. I remember a vid where Rob Turner said to just contact EMG if they required long shaft parts and I'm pretty sure he meant free of charge.

In fact people bitch about a lot of stuff like that where all they had to do was ask basically. Lol


----------



## jonsick (Apr 13, 2015)

This was the EMG install into my RG2570z. It's an 81, SA and 89. Did your terrible rat's nest wiring look anything like this?

ibanez02.jpg Photo by jonsick | Photobucket


----------



## jarledge (Apr 13, 2015)

jonsick said:


> This was the EMG install into my RG2570z. It's an 81, SA and 89. Did your terrible rat's nest wiring look anything like this?
> 
> ibanez02.jpg Photo by jonsick | Photobucket



zip ties ....


lol, that cavity is too small to try and fit all the extra stuff in. They tried to fix something that wasn't broke. They though a barrier to aftermarket pickups was the install.... So they made it so you don't need a soldering iron but that is what you get.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 13, 2015)

I doubt all installs are as messy as that one.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 13, 2015)

jonsick said:


> This was the EMG install into my RG2570z. It's an 81, SA and 89. Did your terrible rat's nest wiring look anything like this?
> 
> ibanez02.jpg Photo by jonsick | Photobucket



Haha, that is a rat's nest! I would probably just go the soldered route on that one. 



jarledge said:


> zip ties ....
> 
> lol, that cavity is too small to try and fit all the extra stuff in. They tried to fix something that wasn't broke. They though a barrier to aftermarket pickups was the install.... So they made it so you don't need a soldering iron but that is what you get.



Yeah, that's what happens with a one size fits all solution. I can usually get them pretty neatly installed, but that is a cramped cavity[/quote]


----------

